# What should I do?



## katnaps (Aug 19, 2013)

I have 2 cats that are strictly indoors. They have 2 arch nemesis that lives outdoor in my neighborhood (an orange and brown tabby which I’ve named Orange Cream-cicle and Milk Mustache), that I have been secretly feeding for almost 3 years. Up until two weeks ago I thought they belonged to someone in my neighborhood, as they both don’t have tails. So, two weeks ago, I noticed that Orange has hurt his right eye, probably from fighting, but didn’t really think much of it. The next few days when I saw him, his eye was closed. At this point I wanted to take him to my vet, but decided to give it a few days (I didn’t want to get in trouble/sued by his owner for taking action without permission). As the next few days passed I saw that his right eye was beginning to open bigger and bigger and back to normal size. Then yesterday when I was feeding them, I noticed that, Orange’s right eye has turned completely foggy white colored (looked like what a blind eye would look like). Seeing that killed me because I should have took him to my vet. With that being said, I am NOT 100% positive that he is blind in that eye, it just looks like it. What can I do at this point? I am assuming he is feral and homeless now because no one cared for his eye. I have never trapped and took a stray to a vet. I was thinking about calling my other vet, who travels to my house, but I can’t schedule that because I don’t know when Orange will appear around my house. Also, I have never ever petted these cats before since I don’t know their health history. Any advice? Tips? I would greatly appreciate it. I cry every time I think about his eye. 


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I hope someone who has lots of experience with these kind of things can give you some ideas! That's got to be so hard to watch, I hope you can get him trapped.
Do you have any rescues where you are that could help...?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Do you have a vet which is experienced working with ferals. You need to borrow or buy a havaheart trap and have this cat looked at. While he is there get him s/n and a wellness check. We can walk you thru trapping tips. Bless you for feeding the cats and caring for them.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Check the internet for any feral s/n groups near you. I was able to find one that leant me the traps and could direct me to a vet. They also spayed and gave rabies shot for free.


----------



## katnaps (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. I spoke to my vet yesterday, and he told me bring him in for a look. I bought a havaheart trap from home depot last night. I hope it wont be too hard trying to get him. Thanks for all the help. Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Are you sure he's feral? There can be a big difference between catching a feral and catching an abandoned cat...like the difference between using a trap and picking them up, lol.

If you can't just pick him up then the trap is a good idea, personally if the two boys get along I'd catch them both and take them into the vet if you can. Then I'd go from there. If they are feral getting them neutered, vaccinated, ect and releasing them, if they're just anxious abandoned cats I'd keep them in a bathroom and resocialize them while looking for a calmer home for them.


----------



## katnaps (Aug 19, 2013)

The thing is...I DONT know if they are feral. It took them almost 2 years to kind of trust me but I dont think they are at the point where I can pet them yet.


----------



## katnaps (Aug 19, 2013)

I just heard back from SFSPCA (community cat department), and they are going to loan me a trap, teach me how to use it and treat them when I take them in. Thank you so much for everyone's advice and tips. I feel a little better. I have been feeling really guilty for the poor little guy.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Dont you dare feel guilty. Your there for him. You are actively helping him. This is all good news. Keep us posted


----------

